# BONJOUR!



## sammiwhiskers2k6 (Dec 4, 2006)

hey welcome! got any pics?! ive only got the two atm my coloured 8yr old mare, Betti Boo and my 5yr old appolosa gelding, Sammi Whiskers.. both in my sig


----------



## child in time (Dec 4, 2006)

Hello! Where are you from?


----------

